# Ruby has been scalped



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Ruby has been to the groomers today... she has been to the same lady for the last 3 or 4 grooms has has always come back looking lovely. Today however she has cut her way shorter than ever before and it was a real shock when I picked her up. I like the shaggy look all over, with just a trim and a tidy up.

I thought the groomer knew the style I liked and nodded in all the right places when I was describing what I wanted. I know it will grow back and is probably not a bad thing to have a good clip every once in a while but it is just a shock... she looks totally different. Still cute but not the style I like. Here is a pic before andf after!

before:









after:









Maybe I am being dramatic but I know what I like... still I left the groomers saying 'thanks, she looks lovely'..... I'm so two faced! 

J


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG she actually does look lovely! :O Very very nice, honestly don't worry she looks fab  Gorgeous colour coat as well!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She does look lovely!  Very pretty, but I understand how you would have felt if that is not the cut you wanted. :hug: I would be the same....say thank you and smile but not mean it! '. 

I love her pink collar.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She really does look lovely! so cute and cuddly!! and not scalped either! her legs are still nice and thick. i like it


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

She looks gorgeous!
But it did make me laugh- I'm a hairdresser and whenever you cut someone's hair you can tell the difference between a 'Its lovely, Thanks' and a 'It's lovely, Thanks!!!'
The only way you REALLY know is when they come back!!!
Xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruby's coat will grow .. I have done the same to Honey .. but it is practical and so soft .. it is teddy bear soft  cuddly cockapoos xxx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

ah I think she looks lovely....it'll grow back soon I'm positive
x


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

She still looks gorgeous.... but still, if it's not what you wanted no wonder you feel gutted. My youngest son has beautiful golden ringlets, and wears his hair chin length. I took him to a barbers & he was scalped! I was mortified! I plan to groom pup myself... don't dare do my son's but Pareto pup won't get mocked at school lol

Kx


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh she looks so cute and tidy!! LOL. But I know what its like to be expecting something else. She is adorable both ways!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ruby still looks absolutely gorgeous. Isn't she sweet? 

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I just want to cuddle up to her.. I bet she is smelling sweet and soooo soft


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think she looks lovely. Did the groomer say why she didn't follow your instructions? This is the reason why I've decided to home groom although I think I do need some professional lessons!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks gorgeous and doesn't look scalped. I always find it a shock when Betty comes back from the groomers as her coat looks so straight but after a few days she starts looking back to normal. Their coats grow so quickly and Betty needs grooming ever 2 months so a shorter cut every so often gives you some breathing space between grooms.

x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I think she looks lovely. Did the groomer say why she didn't follow your instructions? This is the reason why I've decided to home groom although I think I do need some professional lessons!


You said it first Clare, I wonder why the groomer cut her shorter this time? It doesn't matter what everyone else thinks of Ruby's look, it's important that you like how she looks. I'm sorry you're unhappy with the groom


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ruby does look lovely ... how could she not? The groomer left her head/face looking longish but the body/legs is shorter. I know what you mean ... it's such a shock when you collect a dog who looks totally different to what you expected. She does look very velvety though, and of course it will grow quickly.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

oh how I wish I hadn't seen this. Lolly goes for her first groom first thing tomorrow morning. I don't want much taken off the length of her coat just a tidy up, especially her eyebrows so that she can see!!! Do I need to ask for a puppy cut and be specific about not taking too much off? anything else I should know to ask for?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> oh how I wish I hadn't seen this. Lolly goes for her first groom first thing tomorrow morning. I don't want much taken off the length of her coat just a tidy up, especially her eyebrows so that she can see!!! Do I need to ask for a puppy cut and be specific about not taking too much off? anything else I should know to ask for?


You could take a picture with you (maybe of a dog from here)?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It will be fine Janet I'm sure. You know the groomer via Julie and if you are specific about what you want then I'm sure it will be ok. Can you use Millie as an example of what you want or is that not what you're after?


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

aaah she looks so cute and fluffy. i havent been brave enough to take Maisie the groomers yet so i gave her an all over trim with the scissors at the weekend. she looks quite good, rather pleased with myself. also have some clippers but need to bath her before i use them! any tips for trying to cut round her eyes??


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Aww I would be gutted too and not looking forward to when Blossom needs a clip (gulp)....but of course Ruby still looks yummy even with shorter hair just not the usual shaggy look. She will be back to the style you want soon and in time for xmas and all those festive family snaps.xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She looks beautiful and definitely not scalped! You could see Izzy's skin following one groom she had. Her face looks cute but I always find that the hardest to get used to, they go in with shaggy faces and come back with eyes and nose!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

She still looks very pretty but understand how you feel. This is the sort of thing i wanted to avoid so stuck myself of the day grooming course. I would urge everyone who is wary of groomers to have a go themselves.. it's really not that difficult..it's having the confidence.I know Betty's first cut was a bit dodgy but cansee how to improve on the next one - i think it's all about practice.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> oh how I wish I hadn't seen this. Lolly goes for her first groom first thing tomorrow morning. I don't want much taken off the length of her coat just a tidy up, especially her eyebrows so that she can see!!! Do I need to ask for a puppy cut and be specific about not taking too much off? anything else I should know to ask for?


I know the feeling Janet. Nacho is going in for his first groom on Saturday morning. I really liked the cut of Maggie on here so have printed off some pictures of the lil beauty to show to the groomer first.

I am actually pretty nervous - how sad!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

It is short on her body but maybe she had some matts?? her face looks gorg dont worry it will grow quickly.
Must say i had ago at trimming Buddys face the other day as its so long and im so nervous about taking him anywhere.

Im sure it was a one off for your groomer maybe she was having a bad day ,just say next time" it was a little short last time you did it and i dont want it that short again".


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ruby does look lovely, but I know what you mean. Millie first cut was like that and I was so shocked. Its my friend that does dog grooming and I honestly thought I'd have to sneak her off elsewhere.

But she now knows the cut I like. One thing she did say to me that confuses everyone is the Puppy Cut. Everyone thinks its a cute fluffy look, but in fact its 1 1/5" cut all over. I think its best to ask for a scissor cut.

I bet Ruby feels lovely to the touch (more lovely I should say )


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Ruby does look lovely, but I know what you mean. Millie first cut was like that and I was so shocked. Its my friend that does dog grooming and I honestly thought I'd have to sneak her off elsewhere.
> 
> But she now knows the cut I like. One thing she did say to me that confuses everyone is the Puppy Cut. Everyone thinks its a cute fluffy look, but in fact its 1 1/5" cut all over. I think its best to ask for a scissor cut.
> 
> I bet Ruby feels lovely to the touch (more lovely I should say )


You're right Julie, it isn't the Puppy Cut that you guys are after.....it's the Teddy Bear Trim you should be asking for, which is a real one and is in every groomers bible. J xx


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

We have Darla cut this short to help keep her cool and to extend the visits by the groomer.
It grows out really quickly.


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Thank you guys for your lovely comments, I think I was being dramatic last night... It was just the shock. I have got used to it now and actually quite like it. She is beautifully soft and seems extra sprightly without all that hair!

But Julia is right, she said the words puppy cut and I said yes so it is my fault... teddy bear trim is what I will be asking for next time. This grooming malachy... its a mine field!


----------

